# Abbreviations on a Greek College/university diploma



## Lindos Ojos

Καλι μερα σασ.  Ειμαι διερμινεασ για τα σπανιολικα και ειναι η προτη φορα που γραφομαι στο ελινικο φορμ.  Ειμαι ελινιδα απο το Καναδα και η μητερα μου κανι μεταφρασισ για ενα διπλομα του ενασ μαθιτισ απο την ελαδα. Βρικαμαι αυτα τα abreviations που δεν κανταλαβομαι.  Σaσ παρα καλο αν καπιοσ μπορει να μου πι τι συνβαινουναι;  Σασ ευχαπιστω παρα πολι και καλι Αναστασι (τo ορθογραφια μου ειναι χαλια στα ελινικα σιγνομi) 
Τα λεμε,
 Αγαπη
ΣΤ. ΔΗΜ. ΠΟΛ
ΘΕΣ. ΑΓΩΓΕ
ΕΙΔ.ΘΕΜ. ΠΛ
ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΛΟΓ
ΥΔΠΑΥΛ. ΘΕΡΜΙΚ
ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤ
ΘΥΣΙΚΗ


----------



## ireney

Hi! I'll answer in English but if you'd rather we all actually use Greek just say so 
a) I am pretty sure the last one is "ΦΥΣΙΚΗ" ? Also are all the dots where they should be? ΥΔΠΑΥΛ. is giving me some trouble
b) some of them I can tell you for sure. Others, I'd need some more information like what kind of school and/or what direction of studies this student attended/followed.
c) do the words appear in separate lines as you've posted them? 

ΣΤ.ΔΗΜ.ΠΟΛ = Στοιχεία Δημοκρατικού Πολιτεύματος = (tricky one) Democratic forms of goverement 101. If memory serves right though, this lessons focuses on Parliamentary Democracy (the Greek form of goverment). It's been a "few" years since school though so I wouldn't swear on it.

ΦΥΣΙΚΗ (if I am right about the typo) = Physics

These are the only two I can tell you for sure (though I am not sure about how'd you call the first one obviously).

ΕΙΔ.ΘΕΜ. ΠΛ = Special Subjects of ? . In other words, a more advanced than elementary course on ? 


For the rest I won't even risk a guess just yet.


----------



## balgior

Hello!  Lindos Ojos, it would help a lot if we could know which university/department it is from. We could find the lessons from their website (if there exists one), or a similar one.

Anyhow, the following is not an answer, but just an attempt to help us figure out what are we talking about. With a little bit of a risk:

"ΥΔΠΑΥΛ. ΘΕΡΜΙΚ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤ" (it is altogether, right?) = "Υδραυλικές - Θερμικές Εγκαταστάσεις" (there is such a lesson)
ΕΙΔ.ΘΕΜ. ΠΛ = Ειδικά Θέματα Πληροφορικής (maybe?) - guessing
ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΛΟΓ = Πακέτα Λογισμικού (???) - guessing

Could you, please, double-check you've copied everything right from the original? Details can make a difference!


----------



## Lindos Ojos

Wow thank you so much for your replies.  My mom when to a British school in Alexandria and never had a Greek diploma kai egw eimai genimeni edw sto Kanada.  Den arxinisa na mathw elinika mexpi to ekti taxi sto aggliko sxolio.  Hence the poor spelling in Greek.

I was so happy to see that there was finally other languages on Wordreference.  I have been using the Spanish dictionary/forms throughout University.  I studied philology of Spanish and Italian.  Anyway I have added some additional information from the diploma and hopefully it can give you a better idea of what kind it is and where its coming from.

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
Γ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ
1ο ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ
ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ-ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ
ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ: ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΘΕΡΜῘΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ

Γ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠ/ΣΗΣ -ξερω τι συνβαινι ΕΚΠ αλα το ΣΗΣ δεν ξερω.

Τομεα; what soes this mean?
Γ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ; Could a translation for this be Prefecture or address?
(το παροϝ αποτελει Τιτλο ΑΠΟΛΥΣΜΟΥ Δ.Ε. παρ.6. Απθπο 6, ν.@#$%&*)
This was in small print under the heading at the top of the diploma.  I'm guessing that titlo means degree?

ΔΗΜΟΤΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ; den briskomai auth th lexi sto lexiko mou.

Euxapistw para poli gia thn boi8ia sas,

Agapi


----------



## ireney

Last things first, I'll deal with your latest post first 

And hey, I found something that might help us all. Does this paper look anything like this ?


OK let's see what we can do:



> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
> ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
> Γ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ
> 1ο ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ
> ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ-ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ
> ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ: ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΘΕΡΜῘΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ


Greek Democracy
Prefecture of Athens
3rd District of Secondary Education.Note: I can't say I am absolutely certain that you'd translate it as "District" but Διεύθυνση, in this case, is the "office" where several schools belonging to that area belong. So Athens has several such offices and the third one is the one where this school belongs. I hope I got it right.​ 1st bureau 
Note: that's another tricky one. "Bureau", in English, usually means something "bigger" than a sub-division of a district right?  Like Bureau of Education or FBI   So this is just a suggestion, and I am sure others will come up with the right term. A District has usually about 2 or 3 "Offices" but then I am not sure that would be a good translation either.​ Technical and Vocational School of Aigaleo 
Notes: a) I am not sure I transcribed Αιγάλεω the official way but I am almost certain. After all my name, Ειρήνη, is officially transcribed as "Eirini"  b) I am not sure how you call schools that focus on occupational and vocational education. This is such a school. If you want details on what these schools are/do just tell us so.​ Speciality:I'll get back on you for that one or maybe someone else won't need to check for its translation.




> Γ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠ/ΣΗΣ -ξερω τι συνβαινι ΕΚΠ αλα το ΣΗΣ δεν ξερω.


Same as above (the bit about the district). ΕΚΠ/ΣΗΣ is ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ abbreviation. Just like i.e. Κωνσταντινούπολη = Κων/λη, Κωνσταντίνος = Κων/ος etc



> ΔΗΜΟΤΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ


Of the municipal roll




> Τομεα


 Hmmm. In general "τομέας" means "section" but without further context I cannot be sure since it can have other, similar meanings.



> (το παρον αποτελει Τιτλο ΑΠΟΛΥΣΜΟΥ Δ.Ε. παρ.6. Αρθρο 6, ν.@#$%&*)
> This was in small print under the heading at the top of the diploma.  I'm guessing that titlo means degree?


Yes, you are right, It means that this document represents/constitutes (hey I haven't had any coffee yet) a professional qualification, or, in other words, this is a diploma


----------



## Lindos Ojos

Irini na se filisw!  You're amazing!  Thank you so much.  Your answers have so much detail!  Euxapistw para poli!  Kai euxapistw se olous pou boi8isanai.  From what I can read your English sounds amazing so I doubt you would ever need my help with that but if you ever need any translation help with Spanish or English let me know.  KALH ANASTASH se Olous Kai elpizw na ta perasatai kala me to arnaki sas ston ilio Emeis exomai xioni akoma

Xapika Para Poli Irini,

Agapi


----------



## Lindos Ojos

I just wanted to clarify about these two last items on the diploma.  I thought the first one ment student number (like the ID numbers they give you here in UNI)  but then the second item underneath looked odd. Number of males?  So now I'm wondering if the first one means number of students:2746?  Is this common in Greece to state how many students there are over all in a college or university and thent he number of male students?  I have a feeling I'm way off here.  

1) ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ ΜΑΘΗΤΩΝ: 2746
2) ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ ΑΡΡΕΝΩΝ : 64

euxapistw
Agapi


----------



## ireney

Glad we could help and thanks for the compliment as far as it concerns me  

You are right about #1. A "students' register" Nothing so widely used obviously as a UNI ID number, but each student enrolled does get a "serial" number. 

#2 is translated as "male registry"/"male register" (depends on what you refer to obviously) . It refers, quoting this site to the fact that, 





> All males born to a parent of Greek citizenship have the right and obligation to serve in the Hellenic Armed Forces. For Greek males born in Greece, competent military authorities are automatically notified of their birth, through the municipal registration process


----------



## anthodocheio

Γεια! Ειρήνη, Γιώργο και Όμορφα_μάτια. Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!




ireney said:


> Hmmm. In general "τομέας" means "section" but without further context I cannot be sure since it can have other, similar meanings.


Σε σχέση με τον τομέα, η αδερφή μου λέει "domain" και εγώ λέω what about "department"? Ή, καμία σχέση; 

Anyway,

φιλιά,
Χριστίνα


----------



## ireney

Well, given the context of the document I found on the net (which may or may not be the same or similar to the one Lindos Ojos is talking about) I think "deparment" could work. Suggestion number 4 (I think?) would be "field" in this particular context I am talking about.


----------

